# Got one tonight!



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Well this evening I sat again at my spot and I brought my AR with me to use if they came in down wind again. Heard em coming in down wind after dark so u grabbed my AR and shouldered it... Luckily they turned and made a b-line for the feeder so I put the AR down and picked up my bow and stuck the bigger boar of the two. He made it into some brush about 50 yards away and bled out. Got him just a tad high, but he was quartering away so it tagged him pretty good.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Otra Vez!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Is that a Magnus Stinger? Looks like it works for hogs.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Stinger Buzzcut 100grain. Works pretty well on those hogs.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That will work!! HOG ON!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job.

TH


----------

